# are my girls pregnant?



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

we have been trying to get them bred for two years. they were bred only once and didnt know and didnt show any signs til after they kidded (milk came in and they didnt seem to gain much weight). they have been with a billy since breeding age, different billys and have been trying to separate them and then reintroducing. we switched their feed and now im wondering if they are pregnant again or just gaining too much weight. since our first pregnancy didnt end well and we didnt even know they actually got pregnant im trying to be more PROactive. they are beening preg checked next week but was wondering what you guys all thought. thanks heather


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't see your pics


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

you cant see the one in the post below my first one?


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

this is my first time on here so i wasnt sure how to load photos. i just did the other goat...can you see that one?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That second one is very fat, and unless she swallowed the other goat, than she is pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> That second one is very fat, and unless she swallowed the other goat, than she is pregnant :thumbup:


Lol, I agree, but if she's a Pygmy or Nigerian, she may just be fat. We had a couple for a while that were every bit as fat as that, if not more when they were open, even with very little feed! Not kidding; it's hard to tell with those little guys!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

NDlover we have one like that too! LOL we didn't even know she was pregnant till she popped


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NigerianGirl said:


> NDlover we have one like that too! LOL we didn't even know she was pregnant till she popped


Sarah- NigerianGirl- Lol, yes they keep us guessing, right ?:wink: 
I don't know if you saw before, but I was saying to you once on another thread that I think we may have some things in common! I wanted to use your user name at first, but I figured it was already taken and it was, so I went with NDlover instead. I don't like it as much, I'll probably change it to something else soon.

Nigies are the best, right?:hi5:


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

they were on the thin side and we wanted to put weight on them, but ofcourse that was around the same time that we introduced them to our new billy. i can still feel their ribs easily but it took so long to get them pregnant the first time so im not sure. also the billy is still in with them and he eats first so im not really sure how much grain they are getting. and he isnt over weight...ill post picture of him and the other girls that arent with the billy (too young







still).


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

NDlover said:


> Sarah- NigerianGirl- Lol, yes they keep us guessing, right ?:wink:
> I don't know if you saw before, but I was saying to you once on another thread that I think we may have some things in common! I wanted to use your user name at first, but I figured it was already taken and it was, so I went with NDlover instead. I don't like it as much, I'll probably change it to something else soon.
> 
> Nigies are the best, right?:hi5:


Right! Lol ill probably be changing mine to my herd name so when I do ill let you know and you can have this one if you want it lol! And I do believe we have things in common ! Where are you located? I'm in Arkansas!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Texas! But I've been in Arkansas before; well, I've passed through anyway.  I guess you'd say south texas.
Don't worry about the name, I'll think of something better than "NDlover" (I think it's kind of lame anyway)
How many Nigerians do you have? I only have two, but I'm working on increasing that number!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I have two also had more, but then decreased for my last few years of school and now I'm trying to bring it up again slowly but surely lol


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wanted to give you guys an update....my girls are pregnant. the one is further along then the other, but the vet says 1-2 months for one and 2-3 months for the other. im super excited. it was AWESOME seeing them on ultrasound.
thanks Heather


----------

